# any good (very) young adult novels?



## wind's whisper (Jan 7, 2011)

ok, I'm kinda out of good reading material, so i was wondering if you guys had any suggestions for me. I'm 16, but also very strict in the adult content (none) and the language (D*** word only, none preferably). I like a good fantasy, but mom and dad won't let me read stuff with wizards, vampires, and I'm not sure where they stand on werewolves, which pretty much cover the entire fantasy genre. so you see where i have a problem..... all help is VERY appreciated!!! thanks!!! :book::book::book:


----------



## darkonone (Jan 8, 2011)

Well you've only said that you like fantasy but you're not allowed to read it, which will make it hard for people to recommend you stuff. You should ask your parents if you can read the more classic fantasy novels, maybe they are just opposed to the modern fantasy- I bet they have let you read the hobbit/ would let you read it. 

That would also eliminate strong language+ adult content. But you should say more about what you want to read.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 8, 2011)

One of the authors I recommend regularly to new or young readers is C.S. Forester, author of the "Hornblower series, he writes clearly with a good style, however one man's meat is another man's poison so I also usually ask what people have read and enjoyed recently?
A good tactic is to go for books and authors that you have heard of so often they have become household names. Books like "To kill a mockingbird" or "Treasure Island"and authors like Agatha Christie are not to be sneezed at just because they were not published yesterday, there is usually good reason why they have become so well known.

So what was the last really good book you read?


----------



## wind's whisper (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't read the Hornblower series.... I have read Treausre Island, and some Agatha Christie, and I am reading The Count of Monte Cristo for the third time. So I do read alot of classics. but I have read all the Artemis Fowl series, Percy Jackson, the 39 Clues, and just finished Prisoners and the Palace. 

Sorry! I should have put more information out there, so here it goes. I have to say I love alot of different kinds of fantasy.... but I don't really like space stuff. I like alot of fairies, goblins, dragons, and that kind of stuff, but also stuff like spies and ninja's. although when you put a pirate against a ninja, pirates win.  I like novels, and will probably read almost everything you give me.


----------



## shadows (Jan 10, 2011)

Good YA books - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games trilogy

Malorie Blackman - Noughts and Crosses series

Philip Pullman - His Dark Materials (first one is Northern Lights)

Garth Nix (any)

Derek Landy - Skulduggery Pleasant series

William Nicholson - Wind Singer and other books

Angie Sage - Magyk, Flyt etc etc


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 10, 2011)

Other days other eyes by Bob Shaw, explores the possibilities of a material that slows light down, a series of stories, all very different,  that tie together at the end, from a simple idea.
Agatha Christie was one of a group of female novelists in that genre and of that period and not necessarily the best, try Margery Allingham, (my personal favourite), Ngaio Marsh and Dorothy Sayers.
Ursula K Le Guin, feminist sci fi, not all space ships and stuff "The left hand of darkness" springs to mind but I am sure she wrote more. It is always worth checking out an author you enjoy, often there is more by them than you find out about at first. For example Lois De Bernier is known for Captain Correlie's Mandolin because it was made into a film, but "The war of Don Emmanuell's nether parts" is an amazing fantasy.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 11, 2011)

J. B. Priestly is good, "An Inspector comes to call" and "The Good Companions" spring to mind

P.G. Wodehouse is funny, anything with Jeeves, Blandings or Wooster in the title is a good start.

H.G. Wells wrote much more than "War of the worlds", and a lot of it is excellent.


----------



## Verum Scriptor (Jan 11, 2011)

I recommend The Rangers Apprentice series.  It is a good young adult fantasy series with none of the stuff you mentioned above.  There is one book in the series that mentions magic, but (spoiler alert) it is proven to be all illusions and tricks by the end of the novel.  So far There are at least 6 books in the series.


----------



## T.N. Kettman (Jan 11, 2011)

Shannon Hale...I just read Princess Academy and Goose Girl.   I am not really that into fantasy but she is one of my new fav authors.


----------



## Tom88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I dunno buddy, not really my field of expertise, but scanning the YA section at Borders tells me that the Fantasy/Supernatural genres are very popular right now and so there shouldn't be a shortage of things in that vein. Shame about the limitations imposed on you, though.

I don't really read much Young Adult, but of what I have read I can recommend 'The Perks of Being a Wallflower' and 'Looking For Alaska', though both feature a fair amount of mild drugs and sex scenes. They're hardly what you'd call explicit though, and both novels capture the feeling of being a teenager pretty well.


----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2011)

When I was little I adored this series. Dealing with Dragons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia although it does deal with magic and really I think would be better suited to a younger audience, I think I was 11/12 when I started reading it. 

Have you ready the Wrinkle in Time series? again probably younger, I think my daughter started on them when she was 9/10. But they are still a good read now. We started the first one as a bedtime story to all the kids and all four of us enjoyed it. 

Truthfully by the time I was 16 I was reading Anne Rice so I'm not much help there, it's entirely inappropriate.


----------



## wind's whisper (Jan 19, 2011)

@ Verum scriptor I have seen the rangers apprentice, but i thought it was all about magic! thank you for clearing that up. i am going to the library tomorrow and will check it out. 

@ t. n. kettman I have read alot by Shannon Hale, and I love her! another author that is alot like her is Robin McKinnly (not sure i spelled the last name right...) she wrote a retelling of beauty and the beast that is one of my favorites!!

@ Tom88 The standards aren't really imposed on me, more like me and my parents agree that obsessing over the undead guys. (actually, my dad doesn't like me obsessing over ANY guys..... hahha) 

I just finished reading this really good book called beastly, and I understand that it is going to be a movie soon!! anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## icyii (Jan 20, 2011)

Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins 

Artemis Fowl - Eoin Colfer (hilarious)

Princess Academy - Shannon Hale

The Thornthwaite Inheritance - Gareth P. Jones (not fantasy but very charming. Holds a good mystery.)


----------



## mephet (Jan 22, 2011)

Wizards, vampires and werewolves are the only thing in fantasy since when now?  Does this mean I'm not a fantasy author afterall? Oh no!
Alright, for real now: First off, I'd suggest talking to your parents, asking them why they aren't okay with these fantasy topics. Communication is the key here. Is it because of religious views, or do they fear for your mental stability? You're 16 - I doubt you still have problems seperating the real from the imagined. Perhaps you could explain this to them (remember to stay calm and do your best not to turn it into an argument.) However, if this doesn't work out, I could suggest the YA/children's books of Neil Gaiman (he has done some more adult works though, so research the books you pick. His books like Coraline and the Graveyard Book are a safe start) and Scott Westerfeld (namely the Midnighters -series, one of my absolute favourites). The latter is my favourite author and has written some wonderful and unique fantasy/sci-fi/steampunk books.


----------



## wind's whisper (Jan 23, 2011)

@ icyii i have already read princess academy and Artemis Fowl, (don't you love Foaly? haha) and I plan on starting the hunger games. I haven't heard of the thornwaite inheritance, but i love mystery, so i will def. check it out!

@ mephet I have talked to my parents before. it is a religious view, (we are Christians) and not that they question my sanity (although I am no sure they are quite convinced about that... lol just kidding!)
I have begun to read the midnighters, but it got a little too much into superstitions and demons for my taste....... as to your other suggestions I will check them out!


----------



## Slugfly (Jan 23, 2011)

If we're talking 16-ish (not what I'd think of as _very_ young lit) I recommend "Songs of Earth and Power" by Greg Bear.  The actual plot is a pretty typical rags-to-supernatural-riches story, but it weaves in a lot of cool philosophy and human greats such as Mozart, Coleridge and Jesus.  But these characters aren't introduced in an alternate-reality way, rather their true existences (what we think of as true) is shown as something that actually supports Bear's alternate-reality.  It's almost like he poses a creation myth, then uses real history and human myth to show that it's true.  Step aside Hubbard!

edit: rereading posts regarding Christianity- the role of Jesus in "Songs" isn't really central, and he's not shown in a degrading or insulting way, but his role is a very mortal one and not one in which he achieves his actual destiny.  To a Christian I don't think his portrayal would be offensive, but it may come uncomfortably close to the line.


----------



## wind's whisper (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the edit, I try not to get too close to the line where my faith is concerned. if you have any other suggetions though, I am all ears!


----------



## Slugfly (Jan 24, 2011)

See my post about Edward Tulane?    It'll make you cry!  (not the post...)


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think the Hobbit has any wizards or demons, and it is a really good one. I don't even like fantasy and I LOVED the Hobbit. If you like fantasy, you might enjoy science fiction. The Uglies series is an excellent science fiction series for teenagers (and anyone else for that matter). The only iffy thing is that they say cr*p several times....


----------



## wind's whisper (Jan 28, 2011)

I have read the Hobbit. It took me a while, but i read it. I kinda thought it was a slow read. I don't mind long book, but Tolkien would start acting ADD and go into detail about things that have nothing what-so-ever to do with the story line. I did enjoy it though, but I don't think I'll read it again any time soon.


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Jan 28, 2011)

The Blue Pencil said:


> I don't think the Hobbit has any wizards or demons, and it is a really good one. I don't even like fantasy and I LOVED the Hobbit. If you like fantasy, you might enjoy science fiction. The Uglies series is an excellent science fiction series for teenagers (and anyone else for that matter). The only iffy thing is that they say cr*p several times....


 My sister reminded me of another good fantasy for young adults that she read, it's The Last Unicorn. She says she only remembers a few uses of the d word. It's a classic.


----------



## wind's whisper (Jan 28, 2011)

sounds like something I've heard of before.... I'll check it out!


----------



## Foxee (Jan 28, 2011)

Ooh, Shadow beat me to it. The Hunger Games was a REALLY good read. It's fairly violent in spots but it is about survival so it's appropriate.


----------



## LydiaAmaranth (Jan 28, 2011)

Almost all the books I read as a young adult were fantasy or horror related, but Louis Sachar's "Holes" was very good and I don't remember anything inappropriate about it. I still have my copy of "Ella Enchanted" by Gail Carson Levine, which is a twist on the classic Cinderella story. I loved Kat's recommendation of "Dealing with Dragons"...that series was adorable. 

This website looks like a good reference point for your search: ALA | Best Books for Young Adults


----------



## wind's whisper (Jan 28, 2011)

I have read holes! I loved the way the whole thing tied in the end. Ella Enchanted was good too. I'll check out the link! thanks!!!


----------

